# Coil Spring upgrade for snow plow?



## doug60 (Jul 28, 2018)

I just bought a 2014 6.2 f250 with 4400 gvw front axle. I found a set of 5600 springs from a 6.7 Diesel. Will the 6.7 springs be to much for the 6.2? I see the 6.7 weighs about 700 pounds more than the 6.2. Thanks


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What plow are you planning on putting on there? Or do you have a plow already and know that you have an issue with sag?

If you are staying with a plow that is within the recommended range, you usually shouldn't need to be upgrading the springs anyway. And a huge jump in spring tension is going to make for a pretty miserable ride for the 350 days of the year you aren't plowing.


----------



## doug60 (Jul 28, 2018)

According to Fisher I can’t put any plow on the 4400 axel springs. I don’t have the plow yet but it will be about 800 lbs. the 4800 springs start with a 7-6 foot plow.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you can upgrade the springs, but what about the extra load on the res of the axle parts?


----------



## doug60 (Jul 28, 2018)

All the same axle parts only springs are different. Luckily


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would check 2014 specs for Ford factory snow plow pkg. and go with those springs.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Ford should spec either the 5200lbs or 5600lbs springs with plow prep and gas depending on cab. If its an F-350 most likely 5600lbs gas all cabs. Diesel plow prep is 6000lbs. I think the F-450 springs are 7000lbs? That would be overkill for a gas truck.

I'd go 5200 or 5600 tops.


----------



## doug60 (Jul 28, 2018)

Decided to try Air 1000 air bags in the 4400 springs. There supposed add 1000lbs of capacity at 35 lbs when needed.


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

doug60 said:


> Decided to try Air 1000 air bags in the 4400 springs. There supposed add 1000lbs of capacity at 35 lbs when needed.


If you end up wanting a set of 5600s let me know I have a set I just removed.


----------

